# What is your favorite sonata?



## quietfire (Mar 13, 2017)

What is your favorite sonata?

(It could be any piece with the word sonata in its name, I guess.)


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Piano Sonata No. 32 in C Minor - Ludwig van Beethoven (1822)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

If only just one: Piano Sonata in B minor


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Just one? Prokofiev's Piano Sonata No 2.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

It would be a choice between three Brahms sonatas: Cello sonata 1, Clarinet sonata 1, Violin sonata 1. Today I'll pick the violin sonata 1.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

AfterHours said:


> Piano Sonata No. 32 in C Minor - Ludwig van Beethoven (1822)


Not my favourite Beethoven Sonata but that one is scarily ahead of its time. I still can't get over the fact that there's a section in there that sounds like boogie-woogie / ragtime - almost 100 years before anyone else came up with the idea. Beethoven was a visionary in every sense of the word.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm partial to the Brahms Piano Sonata No. 1, Opus No.1; just about the most impressive Opus 1 in musical history.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Charles Ives Concord Piano Sonata


----------



## Retyc (May 10, 2016)

Strange Magic said:


> I'm partial to the Brahms Piano Sonata No. 1, Opus No.1; just about the most impressive Opus 1 in musical history.


*cough* Webern *cough* Berg *cough*


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Retyc said:


> *cough* Webern *cough* Berg *cough*


You need to do something about that cough.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

There's plenty that I love, but twist my arm, and I'll say:


*Ignacy Jan Paderewski*: Piano Sonata in E-flat (the slow middle movement is otherworldly).
*Alexander Glazunov*: Piano Sonata no. I in B-flat (a close second indeed)
->The sonatas of Ireland, Scott, Bax, Myaskovsky, Kabalevsky, Weinberg, Shostakovich are well worth mentioning. But I'll personally do that at another time.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Pugg said:


> If only just one: Piano Sonata in B minor


Liszt's or Chopin's? I would bet you meant Listz's, but just for clarification ...


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Orfeo said:


> There's plenty that I love, but twist my arm, and I'll say:
> 
> 
> *Ignacy Jan Paderewski*: Piano Sonata in E-flat (the slow middle movement is otherworldly).
> ...


Thanks! I haven't heard either of these although I'm familiar with some of Glazunov's orchestral work. I'm making a list of compositions that people mention on here that I need to seek out and these two have been added to it.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

For my favorite sonata, it's a tie between Beethoven's Sonata No. 32 and Liszt's Sonata in B Minor. If I had to choose just one, I would have to flip a coin - but I would hate to treat my favorite works in such a "flippant" way!


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

chill782002 said:


> Thanks! I haven't heard either of these although I'm familiar with some of Glazunov's orchestral work. I'm making a list of compositions that people mention on here that I need to seek out and these two have been added to it.


Good, I'm glad that I am of any help in your endeavor. You will not regret acquiring these works (and of Rachmaninov's two now I'm thinking of them). And while I'm at it, let me add Henri Dutilleux's Sonata. It's comparatively modern, but a compelling listen nevertheless. Here is a splendid rendition courtesy of Cathy Krier.
-->




Enjoy.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Orfeo said:


> Good, I'm glad that I am of any help in your endeavor. You will not regret acquiring these works (and of Rachmaninov's two now I'm thinking of them). And while I'm at it, let me add Henri Dutilleux's Sonata. It's comparatively modern, but a compelling listen nevertheless. Here is a splendid rendition courtesy of Cathy Krier.
> -->
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks again! I'll sample all three later on when I have time to listen to them properly without distractions.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Beethoven's and Schubert's last ones
Liszt
Scriabin No. 2, 3 and 8

Scriabin 3 when forced to choose because of marvelous magical 1st and 3rd movements.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

I'm going to cheat and call this one work: Bartok's Violin Sonatas.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

I cannot decide for only one of these:

- Schubert Piano sonata No.21 D960
- Beethoven Piano Sonatas No. 30 or 32
- Liszt Piano Sonata in Bm


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

...today? Schubert's Arpeggione on cello/piano with Anne Gastinel/Claire Désert


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

My top 3 are:

Beethoven - Pathetique Piano Sonata
Mozart Piano Sonata in A, K. 331
Chopin - Piano Sonata in B minor, Op. 58


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Most favorite: Sonata I for Organ, Felix Mendelssohn:






I performed this Sonata at my first solo organ recital (1962) and a few times since in concerts.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Pugg said:


> If only just one: Piano Sonata in B minor


Though I have to go with Beethoven's 32nd, I'd rank this near the top as well.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

jdec said:


> I cannot decide for only one of these:
> 
> - Schubert Piano sonata No.21 D960
> - Beethoven Piano Sonatas No. 30 or 32
> - Liszt Piano Sonata in Bm


All 4 of these are at or near the very top for me too


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

chill782002 said:


> Not my favourite Beethoven Sonata but that one is scarily ahead of its time. I still can't get over the fact that there's a section in there that sounds like boogie-woogie / ragtime - almost 100 years before anyone else came up with the idea. Beethoven was a visionary in every sense of the word.


Yes, though not the main factor in my choice, that is a wonderful moment of nostalgic respite from Beethoven as he is coming to terms with the end of his life. As he is reconciling both the incoming darkness (in the growing, persistent low notes of left hand), the lure and hope of heaven/forgiveness (in the right hand); as these two sides gradually merge towards reconciliation, amidst such moving lyricism, a touching and elongated farewell to his life, his memories, his hopes and dreams passing by and dissipating, in moments he keeps trying to repeat and extend before his final graceful acceptance.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Bettina said:


> For my favorite sonata, it's a tie between Beethoven's Sonata No. 32 and Liszt's Sonata in B Minor. If I had to choose just one, I would have to flip a coin - but I would hate to treat my favorite works in such a "flippant" way!


Two masterpieces. We are all so fortunate to have such choices!


----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

Beethoven Piano Sonata No. 23, "Appassionata"


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Jacred said:


> Beethoven Piano Sonata No. 23, "Appassionata"


So intense and aptly named!


----------



## Vox Gabrieli (Jan 9, 2017)

Are these distinctly sonatas for solo instrument, or could it be perhaps a symphonic poem in sonata form?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

After the Ives Concord Sonata, for me the next favorite sonata is the Bach Sonata No. 3 in C Major for Unaccompanied Violin with its monumental second movement fugue, followed by three minutes of the most gorgeous slow movement one could ever imagine.


----------



## quietfire (Mar 13, 2017)

Pugg said:


> If only just one: Piano Sonata in B minor


Lol, by which composer? Because it is you, Pugg, I will allow you three


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

quietfire said:


> Lol, by which composer? Because it is you, Pugg, I will allow you three


Perhaps he meant the Brahms Clarinet Quintet in B minor instead of "the sonata in B minor".
A common mistake. Happens to me all the time.


----------



## quietfire (Mar 13, 2017)

hpowders said:


> Perhaps he meant the Brahms Clarinet Quintet in B minor instead of "the sonata in B minor".
> A common mistake. Happens to me all the time.


lol....................


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

quietfire said:


> Lol, by which composer? Because it is you, Pugg, I will allow you three


Liszt who else?


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Frank.:lol:bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> For my favorite sonata, it's a tie between Beethoven's Sonata No. 32 and Liszt's Sonata in B Minor. If I had to choose just one, I would have to flip a coin - but I would hate to treat my favorite works in such a "flippant" way!


I'm not much for Liszt, but I am an admirer of the Liszt Sonata in B minor; not to be confused with the Brahms Clarinet Quintet in B minor or the Dvorak Cello Concerto in B minor....common mistakes!


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Schubert's G major (Richter performing)


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

I've always had a thing for Chopin's 1st piano sonata. I know it is a student piece and he apparently hated it but it has a nice naive charm to it. But my favourite sonata is Beethoven's Appassionata, at the moment at least anyway.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

1. Violin Sonata- Strauss
2. Little A Major Sonata- Schubert
3. Waldstein Sonata- Beethoven
4. Violin Sonata No. 3- Brahms


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

Liszts' sonata in b-minor


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Sonata for Violin & Piano in A Major! Cesar Frank

Was in a dilemma with this one. Got it performed on the violin by Joshua Bell and Cello performed by Steven Isserlis! The Cello won except the violin wins on the final movement!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Probably Schubert D960


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Can't go under three:

Beethoven's Op. 5 Cello Sonatas (Coin/Cohen)
Schubert's D. 894 (Ranki).


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> Can't go under three:
> 
> Beethoven's Op. 5 Cello Sonatas (Coin/Cohen)
> Schubert's D. 894 (Ranki).


Thanks for the mention of the Ranki--I'll give that a try, since it's my favorite piano sonata as well. Fwiw, my new standard for the LvB cello sonatas is Gastinel/Guy.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Blancrocher said:


> Fwiw, my new standard for the LvB cello sonatas is Gastinel/Guy.


Yes, that's a great set. Concerning the Coin/Cohen on Harmonia Mundi, those period instruments (including a hammerflugel) suck me into Beethoven's world every time).


----------



## quietfire (Mar 13, 2017)

Richard Macduff said:


> Are these distinctly sonatas for solo instrument, or could it be perhaps a symphonic poem in sonata form?


Mostly sonatas for solo instrument, but surprise me!


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

Ligeti Sonata for solo cello


----------



## quietfire (Mar 13, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Liszt who else?


Yeah, it's a very nice piece. I usually don't like Liszt that much due to the show-off, extraversion in his pieces. But this is an exception.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Haydn Piano Sonata No. 31 (Hoboken XVI 46) in A Flat Major


----------



## Vox Gabrieli (Jan 9, 2017)

Very well. I have decidedly decided not to decide.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Sonata for Horn and Piano Op. 17 - Beethoven (has to be on natural horn and pianoforte though).


----------



## Schumanniac (Dec 11, 2016)

Schubert piano sonata D960 

The second movement alone makes it one of my favourite piano pieces  Theres such a depth, it just speaks to the heart.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Probably something by Haydn. His Sonatas are so exquisite.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

quietfire said:


> Yeah, it's a very nice piece. I usually don't like Liszt that much due to the show-off, extraversion in his pieces. But this is an exception.


I wish I could play all his opera paraphrases


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I bought the score to Edison Denisov's guitar sonata ca. 25 years ago. Although I have never performed it live, I regard it as my favorite, for guitar that is. It has been too hard for me to do justice to, but suddenly I'll jump in it  As my dear wife says: JUST DO IT! (even when she sleeps).


----------



## pierrot (Mar 26, 2012)

Schumanniac said:


> Schubert piano sonata D960
> 
> The second movement alone makes it one of my favourite piano pieces  Theres such a depth, it just speaks to the heart.


Seconded, the D959 comes close as well.


----------



## keymasher (Nov 10, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Probably something by Haydn. His Sonatas are so exquisite.


Haydn sonatas have been a new area of exploration for me and have really enjoyed getting into them. Have been working on my first Haydn sonata, No. 53 (Hob XVI 34) in E minor, and it has been a lot of fun.

As of now, my personal favorites would probably include No. 33 (Hob XVI 20) in C minor, No. 31 (Hob XVI 46) in A flat Major, and No. 50 (Hob XVI 37) in D Major. Any glaring omissions I should familiarize myself with?


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

keymasher, I am not sure if my numbers are Hob or No. numbers, but I have really enjoyed 1, 6, 40, and 52 in my explorations so far.


----------



## topo morto (Apr 9, 2017)

I reckon.... Hyundai.


----------



## keymasher (Nov 10, 2016)

bharbeke said:


> keymasher, I am not sure if my numbers are Hob or No. numbers, but I have really enjoyed 1, 6, 40, and 52 in my explorations so far.


Thank you for the suggestions. I'll be sure to give these a listen soon.

Don't sweat it with the different classifications. I'm still trying to figure it out myself!


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

keymasher said:


> Haydn sonatas have been a new area of exploration for me and have really enjoyed getting into them. Have been working on my first Haydn sonata, No. 53 (Hob XVI 34) in E minor, and it has been a lot of fun.
> 
> As of now, my personal favorites would probably include No. 33 (Hob XVI 20) in C minor, No. 31 (Hob XVI 46) in A flat Major, and No. 50 (Hob XVI 37) in D Major. Any glaring omissions I should familiarize myself with?


***Here's three more. Along with No.31 they are my favorites. Very enjoyable: No.42(Hob XVI 27), No.61(HOB XVI 51) and No.62(HOB XVI 52).


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Okay, after consulting my YouTube playlist, they are almost certainly Hob. numbers. The first one is Piano Sonata No. 10, Hob. XVI/1. I liked Bunji Hisamori's performance on that one.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Here's a handy concordance of Hoboken and Landon numbers.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_solo_piano_compositions_by_Joseph_Haydn


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

That's very helpful. I'm not sure what to make of the two Hob. 47's, but they have different key signatures, so I can tell them apart.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Art Rock said:


> It would be a choice between three Brahms sonatas: Cello sonata 1, Clarinet sonata 1, Violin sonata 1. Today I'll pick the violin sonata 1.


I'll go with one of the two clarinet sonatas.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Portamento said:


> Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2


An unusual choice, but an astute one. It's a truly wonderful piece.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Pat Fairlea said:


> An unusual choice, but an astute one. It's a truly wonderful piece.


It helps that I play the cello - Myaskovsky wrote beautifully for the instrument.


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## 8j1010 (Aug 29, 2020)

John Field's first piano sonata


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Rachmaninov, a toss-up between his piano sonata no.1 and the cello sonata.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Beethoven Puano Sonata no. 30


----------



## eric1 (Oct 27, 2020)

I’ll go with Beethoven piano sonata No 31, Op 110. No 30 Op 109 is lovely as well.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Not necessarily my favorite, but these strike me as quirky

*[ 0:54 ]
[ 3:33 ]
[ 7:42 ]*


----------



## Alinde (Feb 8, 2020)

Schubert in B flat D 960

and

Beethoven Sonata 21 in C major, Op53 - Waldstein


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Update:

Brahms Cello Sonata No. 1 (Du Pre/Barenboim) and Schubert Piano Sonata No. 13, D 664 (Ashkenazy). Both lp.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Beethoven sonata 29 op. 106... maybe not an original choice. But nothing grips me like it, not even the Liszt which I love deeply.


----------



## Gallus (Feb 8, 2018)

I could pick so many. The one that immediately comes to mind is Mozart's E minor violin sonata, played by Haskil and Grumiaux.


----------



## Grimalkin (Nov 12, 2020)

Probably. Moonlight sonata my mother used to sing this when i was young and i got stuck with it, in a good way


----------



## Axter (Jan 15, 2020)

For me, the best there is:


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

Scarlatti's K 125 in G major.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Piano: Liszt B Minor
Violin and piano: Franck
Cello and piano: Rachmaninoff
Other instrument and piano: Brahms clarinet sonata No. 2
Other solo instrument: Bach sonata for solo violin in C major


----------



## Terrapin (Apr 15, 2011)

Solo Piano: Beethoven's "Pathetique" over "Waldstein"
Violin & Piano: Beethoven's "Kreutzer" over Franck and the three by Brahms 
Cello & Piano: Beethoven 3 and Brahms 2 (tie)


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I haven't heard that many but:
Piano: Beethoven 8 & 32, Schubert D. 960, Liszt, Scriabin 3, 5 & 8
Cello & Piano: Rachmaninoff, Ornstein No. 2

And if I had to pick one: Scriabin 3, because I find the 1st and 3rd movements (in the right hands) truly exceptional and profound. The last movement is great too, especially when the theme of the 2nd movement returns, but it ends a little disappointing.
Horowitz for the first movement: 



Sofronitsky for the third movement: 




I also adore the 3rd movement of the Rachmaninoff Cello Sonata.


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

Beethoven's Hammerklavier. After that, every time I play Schubert's Sonata D 571 (I like Badura-Skoda's completion) I replay it.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Kodály - Cello Sonata


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Other solo instrument: Bach sonata for solo violin in C major


This is really a clever comment, but I don't think the term "sonata" (which means "to be played with instruments", the opposite of the "cantata") in pre-classical periods had the same meaning as the "sonata form".


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

hammeredklavier said:


> This is really a clever comment, but I don't think the term "sonata" (which means "to be played with instruments", the opposite of the "cantata") in pre-classical periods had the same meaning as the "sonata form".


I'll refer you to the OP:

"What is your favorite sonata?

(It could be any piece with the word sonata in its name, I guess.)"


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Fauré -- Violin Sonata No. 1 in A Major


----------



## Bxnwebster (Jan 5, 2021)

I'll give one for a few different instruments

*Piano:* Rachmaninov, Piano Sonata No. 2
*Violin:* Schumann, Violin Sonata No. 2
*Viola:* Brauth, Viola Sonata
*Cello:* Strohl, Great Dramatic Sonata OR Reger, Cello Sonata No. 2
*Flute:* Reinecke, Flute Sonata
*Clarinet:* Reger, Clarinet Sonata No. 1
*Harp:* Tailleferre, Harp Sonata


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast (Jun 3, 2020)

I'll chime in because I like Bxnwebster's approach.

*Piano*: Piano Sonata 29, Beethoven
*Violin*: Poulenc, the Bartók sonatas, Debussy
*Violin solo*: Bartók
*Cello*: Debussy
*Cello solo*: Ligeti
*Viola sonata*: Shostakovich
*Viola solo*: Ligeti
*Flute*: Debussy (well, here I am cheating because it's also for viola and harp)
*Clarinet*: both of Brahms' sonatas
*Harp*: I think the only harp sonata I've listened to is also Tailleferre's, a good one, nonetheless
*Miscellanous and honorable mentions*: Bartók sonata for 2 pianos and percussion, Ginastera's guitar sonata, Berg's and Barraqué's piano sonatas, Zimmermann's sonatas for solo violin, viola and cello, Cage's sonatas and interludes for prepared piano, martinu's cello sonatas


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Cello and piano: Rachmaninoff


I really enjoyed this one. Shafran/Filer 1956. The third movement two minutes-in builds up to a mystical descending triplet modulation that sounds both like an obscure fantasy theme and one that people remark about its oddly pining and loyal note choice. Beautiful and inspiring. Movement one has a stormy Bolero quality skeptical of development but by the end its sunk its claws deeply in.


----------

